# Chicken legs, mushroom soup, rice suggestion



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

I  have a Corning 10 -1/2 X 6-1/2 X 2" tall rectangular casserole dish. Perfect for cooking up this dish.  I have a can of mushroom soup, celery soup, a jar of mushrooms, celery, spices, long grain rice and Minute rice. 3 -chicken legs.

I'm hesitant to do liquids added to rice and placing the chicken on top and baking. I foresee the rice maybe coming out soggy, uncooked, or like that.

Most bed of rice recipes call for 3/4 cup of long grained rice and various liquids (soup and water, soup and milk, ect.).   Too many choices, lol.

Did your chicken on rice bake come out perfect? I see a soggy mess maybe. Do any of you prefer the rice be made separately? 

Anyways, with what I have listed as my available ingredients, and my rectangular casserole dish, would anyone care to share their tried and true mushroom soup-rice-chicken bake?  Do you cook the rice seperate?  How about the chopped celery and mushroom too, is that worth adding somehow (probably only if it's gonna be a rice bed bake?)  Thanks


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 21, 2011)

I have tried several times to make the Campbell's soup recipe for chicken and rice like you described.  It has NEVER come out right.  As you mentioned, the rice is mostly underdone, and the edges undone.

I figured if it was a Campbell's Kitchen recipe, it should be foolproof, but it turned out to be a waste of time and food.  

I gave up after a couple of failures.  Even if the rice had come out right, it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

That's why I mentioned the exact size of my Corning Ware, lol.

I was hoping someone here had a similar sized dish that I was going to use.
It's perfect for this dish.

It would probably take me many many tries to get the rice just right.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

I have found that in these one pot dishes, Minute Rice is your friend. I'm sure there is a way to get it right with uncooked rice, but I know I can get it right with instant rice. I make a similar dish, but on the stove top.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

Me being an expert minute rice cook, sounds like a good first try, using minute rice.  
Rectangular Corning Ware casserole dish.

Come on...no ones got that size Corning Ware dish?  I'm dreadfully lazy.

The perfect sized dish for Chicken- whatever soup...plus rice... set and forget in oven at whatever for however.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

*Bake and forget chicken mushroom rice setup*

I have spices.  Also, sorry if I come off like the best recipe wins.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 21, 2011)

I do a chicken on rice dish with Rice-a-Roni.  I agree that Minute rice is good for these kinds of dishes.  Regular rice will have inconsistent outcomes and requires much more liquid.  When ever I've tried to replace Minute rice with regular, I always seem to have underdone rice and over done chicken.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jun 21, 2011)

I always use minute rice as well.


----------



## DMerry (Jun 21, 2011)

My TNT chicken and rice dish requires a three-quart Pyrex baking dish and I use halved breast pieces, two thighs, two legs and two wings from a large chicken.  The rest of the recipe is:  1 envelope dried onion soup, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 1/4 cups milk, 1 1/4 cups water or white wine, 1 1/4 cups regular raw long grain white rice.  Mix the soups, liquids and rice in the three quart baking dish, then place chicken pieces on top.  Bake at 375 for an hour until rice is cooked and chicken is browned.  I've never had mushy rice with this recipe and if the rice was undercooked it was because I didn't leave it in the oven long enough.  The original recipe asked that chicken be dotted with butter and 15 minutes before everything was cooked the chicken could be sprinkled with parmesan cheese.  Not needing all the grease, I leave both items out and it's a favorite.  If you want to make it a little richer, substitute 1/2 cup plus two tablespoons of raw brown rice and the same amount of raw pearled barley for the white rice.  The cooking time changes to 1 hour and 45 minutes, but the flavor and the texture of the brown rice/barley mixture is out of sight wonderful.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

Damnit, i forgot to buy Lipton soup mix.  I've seen that as an ingredient in my net searches.

And thanks for the Minute Rice suggestion...I'm a novice at cooking real rice.

A product of the modern age, me and minute rice.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2011)

Personally, I'd ditch the processed crap and brown the chicken and then cook with some white wine, chicken stock and fresh mushrooms and serve over rice or noodles.

Or use Marsala instead of white wine.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2011)

I went with Minute rice and used 3\4 of each can,  added celery, mushrooms, no other liquids.
Now cooking covered with foil,vented.  375 F.  Tip from some hit site for this....I coated the pan with Crisco.
I also added paprika to the dish and the legs.  Not sure it I'll even taste it.
The glass jar house mushrooms from Ralph's supermarket chain are flavorless rubber.
Note to self.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2011)

Caslon said:


> The glass jar house mushrooms from Ralph's supermarket chain are flavorless rubber.
> Note to self.




Indeed.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2011)

how did it turn out?

if not so good, then i'm with jenny herr for the next attempt. ditch the canned soup and add your own liquids. wine, stock, butter.

and if you're making it for me, add some bacon/pancetta/hot cappicola/pepperoni/chorizo/linguica, and some mussels, roasted peppers, and fresh peas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2011)

I quit cooking with canned soups a long time ago, no way to control the sodium content.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm with PF on that (canned soups), but there are some canned soup substitute recipes on the Internet. I have saved the recipes, but I haven't tried any of them. Dishes that would use canned soups are usually things I would make in the fall-winter. Right now, with the fresh produce starting, I want fresh veggies and fruit! The older I get, the more I want the flavors of the ingredients to come through, not masked by sauces, etc.

My parents use canned soups all the time (which they should not given they are both heart patients--their counter-agrument to that is that at their ages, it doesn't matter...but it matters to my brother and me). And, chicken, rice, and cream of chicken soup is one of the dishes they make often...I think they use long-grain rice or long grain wild rice blend that they cook for about 10 minutes with some canned chicken broth (more sodium) in the microwave before adding the chicken and cream of chicken soup and finishing it in the oven at 350 for 50 minutes or until the chicken is done. And, often now, if my father leaves this task to my mother, she forgets what the casserole with the partially cooked rice was for when the microwave beeps. Sigh. They usually use boned, skinless chicken breasts. I ate this often growing up. I have probably made it 3 times since leaving home, and not for years now.


----------

